# Halloween 2019



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Night pictures did not turn out good

I had orange lights laying on top of the fence
Used green lighting for the tombstones. Blue lighting for the pros and black lighting for the ghosts.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That long-fingered creature is wonderfully spooky.

Really like the lighting you used.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, those long fingers are creepy. Those trees fit in perfectly with the cemetery.


----------

